# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  7E Axis Motor Going Crazy

## Ben Mason

Hello,

I have an Optronics 7E edger that just the other day when I turned it on, while it's doing the normal start-up burn-in process, the Axis motor just keeps turning and won't stop.  Even if I exit out of the Burn-in and try to run a job, it prompts me to run the the burn in again.  It's like it can't tell what Home is for the axis.  I know it's not the servo motor, because I had an extra one on hand, and when I swapped it out the same thing is still happening.  I have an extra 7E that's not in use that I can use for spare parts, but I'm hesitant to switch the board out, not knowing whether that's the problem or not.  Anybody have an idea what the problem could be?

----------


## PRECISIONLAB

Remove the cover to the axis gear box and check alignment of the optical sensor in relation to the spine wheel. It may be as simple as clearing debris.

----------


## J Altman

Ben,
You can see if its the axis board directly underneath the servo motor...

----------

